# Crocodile Monitor Bite (varanus salvadorii) *Caution Graphic Images*



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Had the pleasure of being bitten by a croc monitor today, was amazed at the reaction i suffered! 

Bite itself hurt no more than any other monitor bite it just bled more. With in five mins of the bite i felt myself going slightly in to shock and this result in me throwing up (sorry for graphic detail!). 

I felt very shot away for the following hour (not helped admittedly by being hypo glycaemic)). The swelling came up over an hour or so and a burning sensation started 30 mins or so after the bite. 

Several hours after the bite the swelling had become so serve i had lost dexterity of my thumb and the two closest fingers and the joins had become very painful.

Just popping some photographs up of the bite over a 6 hour period, just for people to see really, and to amuse the people who had the pleasure of watching me being bitten.

I have (reluctantly) received treatment at my local A&E which included a massive dose of intravenous antibiotic and a week corse of oral antibiotics.

Enjoy :lol2:


----------



## BarneyThomas (Feb 17, 2010)

oh my ****** gaud mate thats not nice!!!! i know nothing about those lizards but do they have a bacteria filled bite like kamodo dragons or anything? i would have LITERALLY poo'd my soul out if i got a bite like that!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah very similar kettle of fish to the komodo's, i think its now accepted that they are mildly venomous (the venom causing pray to bleed heavily and inducing shock) 

Was only a little monitor which is the most embarrassing part, was just surprised and humbled by the effects of the bite of such a small specimen, i had respect for large monitors before hand, but this has kicked it up a notch for me.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

BarneyThomas said:


> oh my _*F*******_ gaud mate thats not nice!!!! i know nothing about those lizards but do they have a bacteria filled bite like kamodo dragons or anything? i would have LITERALLY poo'd my soul out if i got a bite like that!


edited that for you. tut tut. 

ouch. 

note to self, Never. do. That. :whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

all I can say is :lol2: lucky you didn't get more should of seen the signs and not gone to far at what ever it was you was doing to upset it. how big was the the croc monitor?


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I didnt up set it at all! Was under the impression it was tame(ish) and was reliably (and truthfully) told he hadn't bitten any one before (equally i was well aware of the fact it was a young croc monitor), he was perfectly calm and content, then just edged round and sneakily bit me! He was only 4ft'ish i guess, little sod, he is a monitor at the end of the day, so probably should expect a bit of unexpected behavior :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> I didnt up set it at all! Was under the impression it was tame(ish) and was reliably (and truthfully) told he hadn't bitten any one before (equally i was well aware of the fact it was a young croc monitor), he was perfectly calm and content, then just edged round and sneakily bit me! He was only 4ft'ish i guess, little sod, he is a monitor at the end of the day, so probably should expect a bit of unexpected behavior :lol2:


true true well glad its healing


----------



## BarneyThomas (Feb 17, 2010)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> edited that for you. tut tut.
> 
> ouch.
> 
> note to self, Never. do. That. :whistling2:


oops cheers ive changed, didnt know that was a rule on here. 

anyways. woah. well i know that i saw some steve irwin thing on the komodo's and they are ment to have a pretty horrific bite so in my mind its like a little scaled down version. 

Im guessing if it was small it was really squirmy. well, bad luck mate! get well soon i hope the anti-biotics clear it up ok, looks very clean in the last pic but hopefully youll get to keep that funky scar :-D


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Lovely lol I love seeing stuff like this.. though I was expecting a big gash out of your arm or something :lol2:

Hope your ok now though x


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

To be honest you were lucky not to loose a chunk of flesh to go with it , i look after a 6ft plus one and always have a decent distance between it and myself , but at least it was only a "tag"


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice pics there matey, always good to see soem blood loss, from others and not just myself.

All glad your healing and got sorted at the A&E, here to Monitor Keeping


----------



## BarneyThomas (Feb 17, 2010)

made of nails as far as im concerned mate lol


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks every for the kind words, think swelling is starting to ease off now!


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow......A really interesting account, i've always wondered what a good nip from one would be like. I always presumed that you would get constant bleeding followed by excessive weeping, with a good dose of swelling.

I bet the shock symptoms knocked you sideways :gasp:

I think A&E was a good descision :whistling2:

Do you have a picture showing the size/scale of the offender?


----------



## chrisroyal (Oct 4, 2009)

dude that bite looks nasty, unlcuky stuff  x


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah I can pop a picture up of the little chap in question, was very suprised when I found my self going in to shock as it's not happened to me before! Hand is very tender and still swollen and weepie but not to bad, was a little embarrased had to go to a&e but would have received hell off the oh if I haddent!!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah I can pop a picture up of the little chap in question, was very suprised when I found my self going in to shock as it's not happened to me before! Hand is very tender and still swollen and weepie but not to bad, was a little embarrased had to go to a&e but would have received hell off the oh if I haddent!!


----------



## gator.retic (Jun 1, 2011)

*croc monitors*

Crocodile monitors are not scaled down versions of komodo dragons they are the longest of all lizards komodos are simply heavier also croc monitors have the worste bite an teeth of all monitor species an komodos an croc do have a form of venom on their saliva along with bacteria which is why you felt the way you did it causes a spike in blood pressure followed by a rapid drop along with causing cell membranes to weaken slowing bleedout an eventauly shock an death you were extremely lucky I've seen massive bites resulting in tissue loss an tendon&muscle damage! Mine is only a hatchling an even so I watch his every move carefuly an I'm no mature been rating alligators an reticulated pythons for over 20yrs ill gladly take a gator bite over a croc monitors! With all that said I love an enjoy mine very much an don't mind an occasional bite to have them in my life their truly amasing animals! ;-)


----------

